# Clothes!



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok...might seem like a daft question....but....for a few weeks touring western canada (Vancouver, Whistler, Kamloops, Calgary etc), what sort of clothes am i/we likely to need in June?
Is it shorts and T-Shirts or what? 

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

iceno9 said:


> Ok...might seem like a daft question....but....for a few weeks touring western canada (Vancouver, Whistler, Kamloops, Calgary etc), what sort of clothes am i/we likely to need in June?
> Is it shorts and T-Shirts or what?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, for the most part. Some light jackets/sweaters would not go amiss.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

June is pretty nice here. I agree with Auld. T-shirts and shorts are good for guys and girls. For the ladies at night you usually can get away with a light cardigan, leggings and sandals because nights can get breezy.


----------

